# community tank building what should i add next



## cranium (Oct 7, 2009)

right now i have a 30 gallon tank, with a hang on back filter rated for 40 gallons. i haven't been testing my water but the fish contained seem are active and healthy.

they are as follows.

1 male molly 
4 female mollys of various colours
3 female guppys
2 male guppys 
and four ghost shrimp

i had five shrimp in the tank but one got stuck in the filter 

what should be the next step in terms of having more fish?


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

how long has the tank been set up and how long has there been fish in there?


----------



## cranium (Oct 7, 2009)

the tank itself has been running for two months.
the mollys were introduced first after a week first 2 then 3 the following week. the guppys were just kind of all tossed in together about a week a go. 
and the ghost shrimp were just the lucky few who were able to hide from my turtle long enough that i felt sorry for them.


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

*Maybe...*

You could go for a small school of tetras, like neon or cardinal tetras, they add a good bit of colour and are smaller in size.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Keep in mind when adding new fish that your livebearers will reproduce and some will survive to adulthood so always assume you have more fish than you do in a mixed sex livebearer tank. That said, with the mix of fish you have now being mostly what I call "lazy swimmers" tetras, danios and barbs would be a great way to add colour and some different movement to the tank.


----------



## cranium (Oct 7, 2009)

what about an aqua frog and how many fish can i get a way with i now have 2 hob filters but because i have a weak light source i've been told i can't have a planted tank


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

*African Dwarf Frog*

You could try African Dwarf Frogs...

http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/African_Dwarf_Frog

I actually have 2 for sale, if you're interested. $2 ea.


----------

